# Large lot of lumber



## Wooden Affairs (Jul 5, 2011)

I just visited a guy that needs some land cleared. It is over 100 acres of river bottom in Central Texas. I am equipped for the job but I will need to move the sawmill. Trees  that are 30 in with 60 ft of clear trunk are common. This is a rare find in this part of Texas. There may be some water cured logs we will see. Here is the point I need thoughts on Red Elm, American Elm, Willow, Pecan, Burr Oak, Spanish Oak, Cottonwood, Hackberry, and mystery wood. I have some experience with most of these but I would like feedback from others.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 5, 2011)

I can't speak for the rest of them, but Pecan makes a nice pen.  I turned one peice of cottonwood and found it to be pretty plain, but it was only one piece.


----------



## sbell111 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm a big fan of mystery wood, but with mixed results.


----------



## Wooden Affairs (Jul 5, 2011)

I know all about mystery wood. I had a run in with some that was not very fun but the rash  on my arms eventualy went away.


----------



## nativewooder (Jul 5, 2011)

It has been my experience that hackberry will spalt by the time it hits the ground and will start rotting within a week or two if it is not air-dried while covered.  But while spalted it is great to work with!


----------



## Wooden Affairs (Jul 5, 2011)

I am not a big fan of hackberry unless it is spalted. Right now looks like all the large stuff 36in and up may be going to a venier mill. Sold by the pound I think.


----------



## David Keller (Jul 10, 2011)

Willow is a pretty poor turning wood.  Cottonwood can be spectacular or really plain, and it can be a little pesky to turn.  The others you mentioned are all fine turning woods!


----------



## Old Lar (Jul 10, 2011)

That is a great find! I am envious. Most of those will be great woods to turn. I have turned a lot of cottonwood. It is soft and somewhat difficult to work with but with the right branches, can be beautiful.  My pictures still need some work though.


----------



## Rick P (Jul 10, 2011)

Cottonwood that is stressed can be beautiful soft and tears out easily but neat grain.  The root wood is much denser and my preference with cottonwood. Willow depends on type of willow. Weeping willows make great baskets but are a bit plain when turned. I dont think you guys have diamond willow and I know there isn't any alpine willow, both of those woods can be spectacular if you are careful about what sections you select to turn. In my experiance just about any tree has cool turntable wood........ya just have to look underground.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jul 10, 2011)

Willow can be a pain to turn as it is typically stringy.
However, it has wonderful chatoiance (glimmer) when finished highly


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 10, 2011)

Little confused....but that is pretty much a normal thing for me.

You have to clearcut the entire 100 acres of wood?
You need to run all above wood through your portable sawmill, but it is all getting sold as veneer?

Normally logs need to be graded by a professional as 'veneer' before logs get purchased as 'veneer'....did you already stack all the logs for grading and everything is graded as veneer?  And now want to run the logs through the sawmill to lose money?(Veneer quality logs are BIG money, pen blanks won't ever equal that check)




Scott (hmmmm) B


----------



## Wooden Affairs (Jul 11, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> Little confused....but that is pretty much a normal thing for me.
> 
> You have to clearcut the entire 100 acres of wood?
> You need to run all above wood through your portable sawmill, but it is all getting sold as veneer?
> ...


 
We are going to get reps to look at the large trees and bid them. Then the rest we will cut on our mill for lumber or turning blanks of all sizes. We are not in logging country here so this is way out of the norm for us. We usualy cut mesquite, walnut, and other local trees. This is on a river bottom that has never been touched. We can handle the job but it may be spread out over a few years.


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Gotcha......

If your in the river bottoms, be on the lookout for grapevine.
You'll also be coming into some Water Tupelo, Black Tupelo, Slippery Elm, Common Gum, Hackberry, Oaks of all sorts.....crotch wood blanks, burls(if your lucky), and crosscut blanks will be what you'll pull the many members here into the 'web'.  Don't forget the wood porn(photo's are what drive us mad)!!!


When your cutting blanks, remember the USPS Flat Rate box sizes.....just a tip.






Scott (have fun) B


----------

